# faire communiquer deux Mac entre eux



## jlchm (30 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Sur le même bureau j'ai mon iMac 27" et mon Macbook Pro tous les deux sous Yosemite 10.10.3.
Ma question : 
comment procéder pour faire communiquer ces deux appareils entre eux en vue de faire passer des données de l'un vers l'autre?
Je précise que chaque Mac dispose encore d'un port Thunderbolt.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5884

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

+1 et pas mieux.


----------



## jlchm (9 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> +1 et pas mieux.


Bonjour les_innomables66, bonjour Locke,
Mille mercis à tous les deux!
Grâce à vous j'ai réussi à mettre en place le partage des fichiers entre mon iMac et mon Macbook Pro.
à+


----------

